# Considering in wall baffle setup. Suggestions on kits needed



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I am finishing my basement and looking at making a play room for my son. I am looking at tucking a 15" ported enclosure in a corner, slapping a 42" flat panel on the wall and completing the '2yr old safe room' with some in wall DIY components. Anyone have any suggestions on decent kits that won't rape my wallet. I'm going to have 3k in this project so far and don't wanna to too crazy. That money is reserved for my office monitors

Jesse


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

for mains or sub? I'm confused.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

PGT FTW said:


> for mains or sub? I'm confused.


Mains. I am going to make two ported enclosures and mask them as end tables for the subs. I know I will catch **** for sub placement for possible cancellation, but this will be a play area for the kids more than a theater. 

Here is what I am considering for the 5ch setup so far:

PROFICIENT AUDIO SYSTEMS IW650 6.5" Kevlar® In-Wall LCR Speaker

PROFICIENT AUDIO SYSTEMS W850 8" Kevlar® In-Wall Speakers

PROFICIENT AUDIO SYSTEMS C645 6.5" Kevlar® Ceiling Speakers

SHERWOOD R-607 5.1-Channel A/V Receiver with HD Decoding & Lossless Audio Support


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still confused. Is it a 2 year old's play room, or will it need to serve as both a play room and an occasional theater for you? I can only assume it's a dual purpose room because I'm sure you don't think a 2 year old needs 2 vented 15" subs and full surround sound to watch the Disney channel. Aside from that, what's really your question? Are you asking for in wall/ceiling speaker suggestions to fit your budget? We don't know what your budget or your expectations are. The proficient stuff is pretty good, but pretty pricy to me if I was looking for something more budget conscious...but maybe to you that is cheap. If I was looking for good but cheap in wall/ceiling speakers I'd be looking at Dayton and BIC stuff sold over at PE. What's going to power your 2 subs?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

emilime75 said:


> I'm still confused. Is it a 2 year old's play room, or will it need to serve as both a play room and an occasional theater for you? I can only assume it's a dual purpose room because I'm sure you don't think a 2 year old needs 2 vented 15" subs and full surround sound to watch the Disney channel. Aside from that, what's really your question? Are you asking for in wall/ceiling speaker suggestions to fit your budget? We don't know what your budget or your expectations are. The proficient stuff is pretty good, but pretty pricy to me if I was looking for something more budget conscious...but maybe to you that is cheap. If I was looking for good but cheap in wall/ceiling speakers I'd be looking at Dayton and BIC stuff sold over at PE. What's going to power your 2 subs?


My son loves the upstairs setup for all of his Disney movies so I am going to go with something a little cheaper in his play area. So yes it is for his movies and occasional gaming for me and the guys, but more for him and other kids that come over. 

I have a 6ch Adcom that will sufficiently push the subs. I am also using it for my upstairs monitors and computer monitors in my office. Proficient is my cheap but I will look at dayton as well. Thanks for the input! I am looking for suggestions on in-wall speakers within that budget.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I installed four of the BIC America HT8C Acoustech Series in-ceiling speakers in my covered patio for my outdoor HT. They play clean down to 60hz at pretty loud volume levels and are not harsh at all. At $55 a piece they were a steal IMO.
They make an in-wall version as well at a similar price. I would recommend them to anyone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

looks to me like your speakers outclass the receiver. I'd spend a little less on the surrounds and get something like a Sherbourn SR8100 with the difference. It will sound a LOT better. They're on clearance for $549 right now as Emotiva deprecates the brand.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

PGT FTW said:


> looks to me like your speakers outclass the receiver. I'd spend a little less on the surrounds and get something like a Sherbourn SR8100 with the difference. It will sound a LOT better. They're on clearance for $549 right now as Emotiva deprecates the brand.


If I buy any good receiver I would replace the HK I currently have running my Paradigm setup :/ Wouldn't mind getting an Integra or something high up here and something down there that is cheap.

I figure the speakers are not super high end and the receiver is not super awesome either. I plan to use a Behringer DCX2496 to cross over subs and make any adjustments needed the receiver cannot. 

I might peek around at craigslist and eBay but I figure 250.00 is a good 'inexpensive' receiver to do the job I need it to.


----------

